# How do I upload a soundclip?



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, i go some sound clip i would like to terrorise people with, how do i get it as one of those fancy media player thingies?


----------



## Alpo (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't you just upload it to the jukebox and link to it with media-tags?


----------



## musicman2879 (Jun 23, 2008)

how do i upload my song to the jukebox.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2008)

musicman2879 said:


> how do i upload my song to the jukebox.



The jukebox is only available to contributors and VIPs.


----------

